# Do goats bite each other?



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 6, 2013)

My Lamancha Iris is really pushy with the other goats. And I've noticed it looks like someone shaved the tips of her hair off on her shoulder/neck area. The hair is just shorter no hair loss and the skin under the hair seems healthy. I'm wondering if she's being put in her place with a nip to the shoulder/top of the neck since she has no ears as far as the other goats are concerned, I have seen them bite each others ears when one goat is being kind of a jerk or not respecting who's above them in the herd order? If she's not being nipped maybe she's breaking her top coat off trying to sneak under the barn door? Its about a 2 in by 3 inch spot with the top coat missing too.


----------



## elevan (Jul 6, 2013)

They do indeed bite each other.  I've got one that's a bitter right now and unfortunately she picks on one of her penmates by biting her.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 6, 2013)

Yup they bite, hurts too. Had one buck a few years ago that while I would trim his feet he would bite me in the butt. On other goats..I've seen them bite ears for sure..

Might your girl be itching? :/


----------

